# Wooden Fence Stain



## Miller-Boet (Sep 25, 2008)

I built me an oak fence around the yard yesterday. It's light colored oak and I was wanting to stain it a greenish color to match my house. What kind of stain do you guys recommend getting for my fence? Obviously whatever is best for oak.


----------



## Jeff (Sep 27, 2008)

most stains and waterseals are available with tint or tint can be added.  Green tint may be harder to find as the reds and tans and browns are more popular.  When I did my ceder fence with Thompson's water seal it came with a red tint in it, and the shelf above the water seal had several tints available to add to the clear if you like.   I also believe you could probably add just about any type of tinting you like just match oil base tint or water base tint depending on what you use.  Thompson's water seal is compatable with oak but can leave a slight oily residue on treated lumber and redwood, but pretty much soaks in well on non treated lumber.


----------

